#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  خرجتـ منـ علبهـ الشيكولاتهـ

## شيكولاتايه

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته




انا خرجت من علبه الشيكولاته

وجيت على هنا جرى







عايزه ترحيب بقى

احسن ارجع تانى فى العلبه

ورونى احلى ترحيب عشان اجيب باقى الشيكولاتات معايا



استودعكم الله







*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إيه ده؟
هو العلبة فيها شيكولاتة؟
كويس والله
أنا كنت فاكر العلبة فيها فيل
 :: 
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك يا شيكولاتاية
وهاتى زميلاتك الشيكولاتات معاك
بس يا ترى ح نميز ما بينكم إزاى؟
 ::

----------


## سوما

*يا اهلا باحلى شيكولاتاية ,,
نورتى , ويارب تقضى وقت طيب ومفيد*

----------

